# D: hurricane coming at where I am tonight!



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 26, 2011)

Scary D: we don't get much hurricanes. But I have prepared and got instant ramen and water bottles


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm soooooooooooo scared!! We finished bringing in all the yard stuff...chairs, tables, potted plants...etc. I brought in all my box turtles, and my two Cherry Heads. You can't even walk downstairs in my rec room. but...........I'm scared to death.......helpppppppppppp!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope it's not to bad for either of ya'll, be very safe...


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope everything turns our OK. I have been thinking about you all all day. I can't image how scared you must feel!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 26, 2011)

We've got the tropical storms since this afternoon.. and we're about to start the bad stuff... it'll be interesting to say.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2011)

I have thinking about all of our members within the current "danger zone". Hoping your all well prepared, but that the storm is not as bad as they are saying. Sending lots of wishes your way. Be safe guys... and keep us posted all along the way (if you can) so we won't be sitting in our distant from you homes, worrying how your doing, 'cuz you know we will be worried about all of you.


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2011)

After I took this picture, we took more stuff inside, including all my hanging plants with inpatients in them. 
my empty yard, no plants, chairs, nothing.....











My rec room...we put the ping pong table on top of the pool table so we could put the cairs someplace. The white chairs are the "party chairs" You can't see it, but there are three stacks of chairs there plus the iron ones from the patio table. See Pio in her viv? Not too happy inside now.





Some plants...I even brought in my fig tree





"At least the food is good in here"....Millie inside now





One of my sons is pooped now....


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 26, 2011)

Be safe everyone, we are thinking about you and hoping for the best!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2011)

Too bad you didn't take a before picture. Remind your son when he wakes up, that soon he will have to be taking it all back outside. Your house is starting to remind me a little of mine, when there is a threat of overnight frost.

Side question... your fig tree...

This spring I bought some baby fig trees and amazingly I have not killed them yet (that will come when I bring them in for the winter. ). How tall is yours, as I see it has fruit on it? How big or old was it when it started producing. I am so determined to get a fig to try on my hingebacks.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice to see it sunny there.... it's pouring rain and the trees are going sideways :x and I'm just worried about flooding tonight... so I probably won't go to sleep till tomorrow =(


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Nice to see it sunny there.... it's pouring rain and the trees are going sideways :x and I'm just worried about flooding tonight... so I probably won't go to sleep till tomorrow =(



Are you located where you may flood?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2011)

Be sure to keep your ruby red slippers close by! (There's no place like home)


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2011)

I keep looking at Terry's "empty" patio and wishing mine looked that good filled even.

But Yvonne, she is already not in Kansas any more.


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Too bad you didn't take a before picture. Remind your son when he wakes up, that soon he will have to be taking it all back outside. Your house is starting to remind me a little of mine, when there is a threat of overnight frost.
> 
> Side question... your fig tree...
> 
> This spring I bought some baby fig trees and amazingly I have not killed them yet (that will come when I bring them in for the winter. ). How tall is yours, as I see it has fruit on it? How big or old was it when it started producing. I am so determined to get a fig to try on my hingebacks.



I have three fig trees. They're all around my yard. I usually cover them in the Fall with big black garbage bags....the heavy duty ones from home depot. This one is in a pot, that I'm trying to make into a one trunk tree type, and the other's are more bushy like. They are all loaded with figs, and are about 4 years old now. This one is only about three ft. and I think this is the second Summer I have it. I left the figs on it as I was taking it inside. I put this one in the garage when the leaves fall off in the Fall, and just water it once every two weeks, and then I put it back out in the Spring. I took off as many figs as I could that were ripe from the outside trees. The Cherries LOVE them, and the Box Turtles do too. Sometimes I give some to my husband as he loves them too. He looks so sad when he sees everyone else eating them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 26, 2011)

We filled the garage with all of our lawn stuff and grill. I am pretty sure it will be nothing but a depression by the time it reaches us but we are prepared. They said we will get at least 10 inches of rain. We are parking our car's across the street from us because a month ago we lost a 75 foot tree and it landed on my van! I just got my van back and I don't want a tiny rental car again!! The hurricane won't be here until Sunday but we have storms tomorrow too.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 26, 2011)

It's nice, that atleast with a hurricane you get some warning that it is coming and can plan for it. Of course, I think that is the only nice thing about them.


----------



## ascott (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been following CNN today keeping up with the weather....I so hope that the storm does not bring all of that water and I hope that they are hyping up the sustained wind.....I will likely be up watching it tonight too....I am praying you all will be safe and no damage to your homes....gosh the last couple of years the weather has been so crazy....this winter will certainly be a crap shot as to what we all get.....sit tight all and snug in


----------



## Blondeangel (Aug 26, 2011)

To TerryO: I would do something with your outdoor umbrella there under the table. One badly angled wind gust could make that go flying extremely quickly+dangerously. Last hurricane we had in south florida that did any type of damage, my neighbor across the street solar pool heaters (which are strapped to the roof, and nailed down) ended up in my front yard because wind got under it and they just took flight after ripping off the roof. As did mine except the solar pool heaters on my roof were found across the canal from my house.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 26, 2011)

Well thank goodness the storm didn't hit. It said it will in like 3 hours so 2am. I'm worried about my tort because if the lights go out (which it may) then his heat lamp is gone  I'm spraying his house more so the humid is high in his hide out. I'm mostly worried about the hurricane breaking my windows because I have huge balcony windows that shows the whole living room and one huge one that's above my tort's house in my bedroom. I'm not that worried about the heat lamp since the ac will be gone if the light is gone then the humidity and temp in the room will rise a lot which will be good for the tort but not me.

I'm also in a apartment in the 3rd floor so I'm not really worried about the flood. Those are my nightmares though! I'm scared to death by floods it reminds me of a nightmare where there was a flood while I was sleeping and by the time I woke up there was no way out and I was just stuck in my room with the water rising to my head! I hope you guys are safe too!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 26, 2011)

I just checked and it has already been downgraded to a category 2. It will be like a very bad storm. I lived on the gulf of Mexico and have been through many hurricanes. My fingers are crossed that it will only be a tropical storm by the time it hit's NJ & SI and then me


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in Wilmington so.. really close to the beach. I'm pretty much stocked up good for two weeks since you never know! Got the bath tub filled with water.. in case I need to flush the toilet haha. I kinda want to walk outside but that would probably be the dumbest thing I could do 

P.S. Oh boy.. http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...=1&wxsn=0&svr=0&cams=0&sat=0&riv=0&mm=0&hur=0


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 26, 2011)

You can as long as you run back in  I made sure to not eat anything that will make me poo cause if the toilet don't work then...yeah..


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 26, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> You can as long as you run back in  I made sure to not eat anything that will make me poo cause if the toilet don't work then...yeah..



Haha. I made sure that I will be perfectly content within my home without any power or any services of sorts. I have enough portable devices with web access for like... 4 days straight and tons and tons of water. Drinking and dedicated cleaning water and, well water for the toilet. I am probably making a huge deal out of nothing but this is my first time going through this and I am way worried!


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2011)

Blondeangel said:


> To TerryO: I would do something with your outdoor umbrella there under the table. One badly angled wind gust could make that go flying extremely quickly+dangerously. Last hurricane we had in south florida that did any type of damage, my neighbor across the street solar pool heaters (which are strapped to the roof, and nailed down) ended up in my front yard because wind got under it and they just took flight after ripping off the roof. As did mine except the solar pool heaters on my roof were found across the canal from my house.



Thank you, thank you.....I am going outside now to take in the umbrella....what's one more thing in the house!! We never had anything like this here as I can remember, so don't know too much what will happen.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking of you all as the hurricane moves closer your way - hopefully it will calm down more before it gets to any of you. I will be checking frequently tomorrow and will probably be glued to my tv. 

-C


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 26, 2011)

Well still okay so far 2 more hours till we see how bad the storm is. I'm probably staying up all night


----------



## Angi (Aug 26, 2011)

When we lost our water after a wild fire. It was really dumb, the water company shut it off because they could not get a part to fix somthing, It was crazy. Anyway, the worst part was flushing toilets. Me and my boys were the only ones home near our house so they peed outside and I would fill two five gallon bottles from my nieghbors hose (they have a well) and haul them in a wagon up my long steep driveway. I could get two flushes from a 5 gallon bottle. Be creative. Do you have nieghbors with wells or swimming pools? Always keep fresh water bottles on hand. Fire season is coming up for us.
TerryO I am so glad you were able to get all your turtles and torts inside. Also glad you have sons to help you with the work. I will be praying for all my torty friends that will be affected by this. Next year it could be me too if I end up in Mississippi !


----------



## jensgotfaith (Aug 26, 2011)

Praying for everyone affected by the hurricane/tropical depression/storm whatever you want to call it. Praying that everyone and every tortoise and turtle is kept safe from harm.


----------



## Laura (Aug 26, 2011)

i think Id bring the umbrella in too...
hang in there!!!! get lots of batteries.. flashlights and a good book!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 26, 2011)

The rain started in around Alexandria already. It had hit some of my friend's place but is about to reach my place soon!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2011)

I wonder which home ??Len has decided to stay at. With two homes both in the area, yet miles apart, he must really have been busy getting both places, plus his plants and animals logistics all worked out.

Atleast it's daylight, you can now see what is going on. I think knowing a huge storm is coming in and it being dark out, is one of the scariest times. Hope your all doing good still.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Angrycow & Mao how are you?


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 27, 2011)

Any news to share? I thought about you all night.


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2011)

Hope everyone is safely enduring the storm. We're thinking about you


----------



## terryo (Aug 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I wonder which home ??Len has decided to stay at. With two homes both in the area, yet miles apart, he must really have been busy getting both places, plus his plants and animals logistics all worked out.
> 
> Atleast it's daylight, you can now see what is going on. I think knowing a huge storm is coming in and it being dark out, is one of the scariest times. Hope your all doing good still.



You're right, and I won't be sleeping tonight. The eye is going to hit us at 2am. I'm sitting at my desk in my room doing some last minute work for my son, and looking out the window at my BIG weeping willow tree, and wondering which way the wind will blow. It's pretty windy right now and raining, but the biggie hasn't hit yet.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2011)

Terry I know your home isn't "normal" right now, but are you seeing any different behavior from your tortoises or dogs?


----------



## terryo (Aug 27, 2011)

Absolutely! My three dogs have done their business all over the house since this morning. Two time's I had to clean after them. I keep wee wee pads downstairs where they usually go if the weather is bad, but not today. Very surprised. My daughter in law called and said her little Chihuahua is crying all morning too and did his business on her bed. I don't know if they sense something or they just sense that I'm nervous. All they box turtles that are in the Christmas tree storage bin (4) have dug under and won't come out to eat...I've never taken them in before, so I guess they are stressed about that. Pio and Solo are normal, and so are the younger box turtles that are in vivariums. Oh...there are NO birds anywhere outside that I can see. My yard is always filled with them, especially in the Willow tree. I looked out in the front of the house and no birds or squirrels either.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2011)

Boy I am glad I asked. That's really interesting.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, its passed us now. A bunch of trees fell.. water retention thingys full and some power lines down. Some shingles and vents are flying around but nothing is too series. People are outside roaming so I'm guessing its alright. Buisinesses are openining soon as well. The power did went out last night around 3:45am and came back on just now. It... was kinda fun actually haha but hey it could have been real real bad.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 27, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Well, its passed us now. A bunch of trees fell.. water retention thingys full and some power lines down. Some shingles and vents are flying around but nothing is too series. People are outside roaming so I'm guessing its alright. Buisinesses are openining soon as well. The power did went out last night around 3:45am and came back on just now. It... was kinda fun actually haha but hey it could have been real real bad.


Glad you over the worse. Now let's hope the rest will fair as well. Has anybody heard from ?Len?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 27, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Well, its passed us now. A bunch of trees fell.. water retention thingys full and some power lines down. Some shingles and vents are flying around but nothing is too series. People are outside roaming so I'm guessing its alright. Buisinesses are openining soon as well. The power did went out last night around 3:45am and came back on just now. It... was kinda fun actually haha but hey it could have been real real bad.



Glad ur okay Mao!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. Now I am just worried about my family in CT and NYC lol  Hopefully it will be nothing but a storm when it gets there.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 27, 2011)

For me it lucky started in the morning instead of at night which it was planned too. No trees fell down though  It's still going on and gladly the lights are still working! But I was really glad they said it was only in category 1


----------



## Blondeangel (Aug 27, 2011)

terryo said:


> You're right, and I won't be sleeping tonight. The eye is going to hit us at 2am. I'm sitting at my desk in my room doing some last minute work for my son, and looking out the window at my BIG weeping willow tree, and wondering which way the wind will blow. It's pretty windy right now and raining, but the biggie hasn't hit yet.



The eye is usually the calmest part of the storm. That's usually when everyone in my neighborhood runs outside and walks the dogs & takes a look around. It's usually this completely eerie calm in a storm, but watching the storm on TV I don't really see a nice defined eye that a typical hurricane has, so that calm might not be as apparent.


----------



## Bubba30 (Aug 27, 2011)

I live in Miami and these past few years we have gotten really lucky. Well be safe guys. 

XoOXO BUBBA AND CARLA


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad so far so good for you guys - hope it stays that way for the rest of you as it continues up the coast!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 28, 2011)

TerryO, AnthonyC, Tony the tank, John...

How are you? We have no wifi and no cable but other than that we just have heavy rain at this point. Our thoughts are with you and your families as you all go through this hurricane.


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Faired just fine here in NJ. No tornado as we were warned about. Didn't loose electric, though we almost did twice. Basement is mostly dry. A branch did fall on one of the coops and minor repair needs to be done. So far so good. We are expecting more winds up through this afternoon though. Hope everyone else has faired well.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> Faired just fine here in NJ. No tornado as we were warned about. Didn't loose electric, though we almost did twice. Basement is mostly dry. A branch did fall on one of the coops and minor repair needs to be done. So far so good. We are expecting more winds up through this afternoon though. Hope everyone else has faired well.



Glad everything pretty was okay at your end.


----------

